# Looking to breed our Brittany



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

My dad has a 2 year old, papered Brittany that he is wanting to breed in a few months. Is there anyone out there with a pure bred, papered male that would be interested


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a 6 year old with good lineage 801-699-5859


----------

